# WSM Grilled Chicken Pictures



## Bruce B (May 17, 2005)

Quick follow up here folks, have to go the Pistons are on:

1. Marinated chicken in Worcestershire Sauce for Chicken and rubbed with
    Montreal Chicken Seasoning. Refrigerated for 3 hours.
2.  Lit all the old coals and added about 1/4 chimney to the WSM and used a
    foil pack of BBQ Delight Orange Pellets.
3.  Assembled the cooker, without a water pan. Placed drunsticks in rack 
    and thighs on the grate.
4. Took legs off the rack when temps reached 160, and sauced all.
5.  Turned once and baked on sauce, until temps reached 180.
6.  Removed center section and placed top grate directly on charcoal    
    chamber to crisp skin for about three minutes.
7. Used Sweet Baby Rays and Dr. BBq's Honey BBQ.

Here are the pictures:

http://community.webshots.com/album/347690847NqnYTD

GO PISTONS!!!!!!! See you at half-time


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 17, 2005)

Did you like grilling on the WSM or not?   [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 17, 2005)

Bruce the chicken looks great!  I've never seent he chicken rack, where you find it?  Thanks for sharing the pic's!


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Did you like grilling on the WSM or not?   [-o<


Go get your WSM out of the attic and look at it.  Of course it was his WSM. #-o


----------



## Bruce B (May 17, 2005)

9:39pm, 3 hours and 9 minutes since we had dinner and the WSM is still holding steady at 375 degrees out in the driveway.

This truly is an amazing cooker, it never ceases to amaze me how long this thing will just keep on going. Shut down all the vents for the night.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 17, 2005)

Great pics Bruce, but like Larry said, where did you get that rack?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 17, 2005)

Bruce, I'm real interested in the flavor range...the Woos for chicken followed by the Rays....could you taste the difference through the bites?

The Stogie method we talked about a few weeks ago surprised me...the Italian and rub was certainly discernable under the sauce...I think that's what made me love it so much.  Your cook produced similar patterns?


----------



## Bruce B (May 17, 2005)

This is the closest I could come to finding that rack:

http://www.thegrillsuperstore.com/cart/ ... 13/click=1

I received mine as a Christmas gift two years ago and I can't find it on the net. This one is the same principle.

Captain,

The Woos for Chicken is kind of mild. If you prepare the chicken with just the woos and a light rub you can pick up the flavor, which imo is really good.

I did not notice the flavor under the Rays BBQ sauce though I do like that othe method especially for thighs.


----------



## Bruce B (May 21, 2005)

:thx:


----------

